# Alex Schou



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

I am seeking infirmation regarding a Danish fishing vessel called the ALEX SCHOU that was mined in the North Sea on December 7th 1940. Lost with all hands. Her skipper was Otto Matterson and ahe was registered FN??
Any more information would be much appreciated.
Regards
Steve


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

She was FN 257 Steve ,,,fished out of Wick in the 1930s


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Donald............I had this request from a third party who last week met a woman 96 years old, who was engaged to one of her Danish crew who was blown-up on the Alex Schou. She married someone else but has always wore her engagement ring, and has never stopped looking for information about the vessel. It would be nice to find a photo.
Regards
Steve


----------

